# buffedCast 369 - Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Elenenedh (9. September 2013)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Im Foren-Beitrag zum jeweils kommenden buffedCast sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 11.00 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Eyora (9. September 2013)

Hearthstone:

Hab mich dummerweise selbst gehyped, nun renne ich jedem Gewinnspiel hinterher. Drückt mir die Daumen.
Aber bis ich spielen kann schon mal einige Fragen.

1. Deckerstellung: Ich versuche mich gerade daran, mir schon mal ein paar Decks zu erstellen, dabei habe ich durch die Twitchstreams gesehen, das gerade Kombinationen von Karten einen verheerenden Schaden anrichten können. Habt ihr TCG erfahrung, wie man beim Deck-Building am gescheitesten vorgeht? Sollte ich erstmal alle Karten mit ihren Eigenarten lernen, um danach besser kombinieren zu können?
Auf welche Karten-Kombinationen arbeitet ihr hin, bzw. hoffe ihr in eurem Deck?

2. Mir scheinen bisher der Priester und der Druide doch sehr stark, den anderen Klassen überlegen. Wie seht ihr das? Was ist eure Lieblingsklasse in HS?

3. Glaubt ihr an der Herz der Karten? (kleiner Scherz.)

4.Was haltet ihr von Karten wie Todesschwinge? Eine letzte Verzweiflungstat, wenn nichts mehr geht?
Bzw. Ragnaros, dessen Sinn sich mir entzieht. Er zerstört jede Runde einen Zufälligen Gegner, auch meine? Das wäre ja ein schuß ins Knie.

5.Das interesse an Hearthstone scheint doch recht groß. Meint ihr das es groß genug für ein Sonderheft ist?


----------



## Naras (9. September 2013)

Heyho,

ich wollt einfach mal fragen welche Klasse Ihr in Hearthstone spielen werdet und warum ?  

Wann werden den normalerweise/vermutlich die "Livestreamtickets" für die Blizzcon verkauft, und konnte man diese bisher auch per Lastschrift zahlen ?

Offtopic: Was haltet ihr von GTA 5 und GTA Online ?

P.S. ICH WILL EIN VERDAMMTEN BETA-KEY ! >.<


----------



## MajorAivan (9. September 2013)

Hi Buffed-Team,

World of Tanks:

Welches Tier 10 Fahrzeug (jeder unterschiedlichen Art = Mittel, Schwer, Panzerjäger und Artillerie) findet ihr am besten? Stört es euch das es kein leichten Panzer auf Tier 10 gibt? 

Was haltet ihr vom Update 8.9 und den neuen deutschen Panzerjägern?

PS: Das Video zu Update 8.8 war sehr informativ. 

Hearthstone:

Wird es nach der geschlossenen Beta eine offene Beta geben?


----------



## Headi04 (9. September 2013)

HiHo liebes Buffed Team!
Ich habe mal ein Frage zu Game of Thrones!

Habt ihr Neuigkeiten zu Game of Thrones?
Wann glaubt ihr kommt die 3. Staffel auf RTL II?

mfg
Headi


----------



## Zyon (9. September 2013)

*klopfklopf* serwus liebe buffies!

SW:TOR
habe vergangene woche wieder mal swtor heruntergeladen und mir gedacht: is ja free to play, kannst ja wieder mal reinschaun  jetzt hab ich ein abo, bin voll begeistert, glücklich wieder zu spielen und voller neugier.  dummerweise hab ich nur absolut keinen plan mehr was man machen soll. damals beim release hab ich einen soldaten auf lvl50 gebracht, jetzt hab ich einen inquisitor neu angefangen.
meine frage: gibts was besonderes zu beachten beim lvln? also stories/planeten, die man nicht auslassen sollte? soll ich mich jetzt oder erst später um die holocrons kümmern? wofür gebe ich am besten meine planetenmarken aus? machen die weltraummissionen zum lvln/geld verdienen sinn? und wie gebe ich mein geld am besten aus? welche vermächtnisbuffs würdet ihr zum lvln empfehlen? und wofür gebe ich meine kartellmünzen aus (stichworte: port zum raumschiff, karbonittafel, ...)? 
fragen über fragen, ich weiß. ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar helfende worte hören würde. es müssen ja nicht alle fragen beantwortet werden 

buffed auf Twitter
alle paar heiligen zeiten probier ichs mal wieder, da ich bisher leider nie eine antwort auf diese frage erhalten habe:
ihr postet plötzlich (seit einem guten halben jahr) nichts mehr auf twitter. oder habt ihr den channel gewechselt und ich habs nicht mitbekommen? hinweise auf die neueste buffedshow, oder zu beta-key-verlosungen fand ich immer sehr toll. nur leider gibts das jetzt nicht mehr. deshalb habe ich erst heute um 10:40 uhr von der verlosung der hearthstone keys erfahren, was eben 40min zu spät war 

so, genug geschrieben. vielen dank für die beantwortung meiner fragen vorab und vorallem vielen dank für eure tolle arbeit. ich freu mich jeden mittwoch auf den buffedcast, wie ein kleines kind und eure homepage begleitet mich seit ich vor 7 jahren begonnen habe wow zu spielen praktisch täglich durchs zoggerleben. macht weiter so und hört bitte bitte bitte nie damit auf 

grüße aus salzburg!
phil


----------



## Meraki (9. September 2013)

Hallo liebe BUffies,

da diese Woche GW2 endlich wieder Thema im Cast werden soll stelle im meine Fragen aus der letzten Woche in abgewandelter Form noch einmal:


Wie gefällt euch die SAB? Liebt ihr den Modus der tausend Tode? MMO-Puristen hassen die Box offensichtlich sehr, da sie in Ihren Augen den reinen Geist des MMOs "beschmutzt". Wie seht ihr das?
Man kann ja jetzt aufgestiegenen Waffen herstellen. Auch hier gibt es große Kontroversen unter anderem wegen den zeitlichen Beschränkungen? Stören euch diese? Arbeitet ihr bereits an euren Waffen?
Ward ihr auf der PAX? Habt ihr die Geburtstagsfeier mit ihren großen Ankündigungen neugierig im Livestream verfolgt?
Was haltet ihr von der Überarbeitung Tequatls? Viel befürchten es wird zu stark ruckeln und haben Bedenken dabei versagen zu können. Eine andere große Gruppe befürwortet gerade die Möglichkeit des Versagens. Mir ist die Gefahr des Versagens lieber als als eine Drachenpinata ohne Anspruch. Wie ist eure Position bei Herausforderung und Möglichkeit des Scheiterns?
Was haltet ihr von den bevorstehenden WvW-Ligen und den Änderungen an den Grenzländern inklusive des Blutlust-Mechanismuses?
Was haltet ihr von der Aussicht eine GW2-Erweiterung per Lebendiger Geschichte ins Spiel zu bringen? Das wird in den Foren ja heiß diskutiert.
Grüße


----------



## Teloban (9. September 2013)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

ich habe durch meine Arbeit wenig Zeit und spiele dementsprechend nur WOW.
Darum auch ein paar Fragen dazu:

-Wie schwer ist der neue LFR derzeit auf dem Testserver? Beziehungsweise die neuen Weltenbosse?
-Was genau bringen mir die neuen Feuerproben? Machen Sie Spaß? Erhalte ich dafür eine gute Belohnung? Also lohnt es sich, diese zu meistern?
-Verknüpfte Realms: Werden alle Inhalte aus den jeweiligen AH´s dann in einem gemeinsamen AH zusammengeworfen? Man wird doch hoffentlich rechtzeitig vorher sehen können, welche Realms zusammengeworfen werden?
-Gibt es wirklich keine neuen Dungeons, keine neuen Szenarien, keine neue Story, außer den neuen LFR? Falls ja, dann finde ich das ein wenig Mau an Inhalt. Wie seht ihr das? Die zeitlose Insel alleine dürfte schnell langweilig werden.


----------



## Wangol (9. September 2013)

Hallo Buffedteam,

ich hätte zwei Fragen an euch.
1. Ich habe letztens mal wieder diese Datenbank von euch gesucht, wo ihr die ganzen Transmoggrifikations-Sets aufgeführt habt, konnte sie aber leider nicht finden. Könnt ihr die bitte unter dem buffedcast verlinken?
2. Was ist eigentlich eure Lieblingsklasse in Hearthstone und setzt ihr eher auf die Fähigkeiten der Klasse ( Waffen und Zauber) oder eher auf die Diener, die ihr Beschwören könnt?

Gruß
Wangol


----------



## tumAngor (9. September 2013)

Ahoi Buffies, 
mein 10 Jahre jüngerer Bruder hat bald Geburtstag und ist durch Werbung anscheinend auf WoW aufmerksam geworden. Nachdem das Spiel samt jüngster Erweiterung gekauft war und ich davon Wind bekam, machte ich unsere Eltern auf sogenannte "Abogebühren" aufmerksam. Gesagt getan, ungeöffnete Box zurückgegeben und die Sache war gegessen. Jetzt meine Frage an euch: habt Ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für ein einsteigerfreundliches free2play MMO? Ich selber spiele ja Guild Wars 2, glaube aber dass das zu komplex und hardcore für den 13jährigen wäre.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Kheodrin (9. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Jahrelang höre ich den Cast ohne mich anzumelden und dann lass ich mich zum Panzerfahren hinreißen und meld mich auch noch mit eigenen Fragen. 

Nachdem Alex sich in einem früheren Cast positiv über den Tier 2 US TD geäußert hat, hab ich die amerikanischen Jagdpanzer ausprobiert und bin da hängen geblieben. (und du hast recht, der auf Tier 3 ist grausam.)

Ich level den "oberen" Pfad M8A1 und aktuell den T49. Habe ich auch unglaublich viel Spaß mit. danke. Ich werde nur häufiger erwischt weil ich zu lange in der Deckung bleibe und die Panzer kaum Panzerung haben. Frage mich nun ob ich nicht den unteren Pfad (T40 ...) hätte nehmen sollen. Aktuell level den T40 so nebenbei mit den DoppelXP. 

Meine Frage: Haben die unterschiedlichen TD-Pfade unterschiedliche Spielstile? Muß ich was beachten außer Geschwindigkeit ausnutzen um in Deckung zu kommen, aus Deckung heraus schießen und möglichst nicht gesehen werden :-)?

danke

Kheo


----------



## Eyora (9. September 2013)

@tumAngor:

Welchen erzieherischen Zweck sollte der Entzug des Spieles bewirken?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller ihn erstmal die Kostenlose Probeversion spielen zu lassen und wenn es ihm gefällt mit ihm über die Kosten zu sprechen und ihn die Gebühren von seinem Taschengeld zahlen zu lassen, damit er sich des Umgangs mit Geld bewusst wird?
Der Entzug des Spieles, ohne mit ihm auf das Spiel ein zu gehen, vermittelt ihm das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, etwas das spannendes Geheimes.
Gerade F2P oder B2P-Spiele sind wesentlich gefährlicher für Kinder, da diese sich durch die Shops leicht zum kauf animieren lassen.

Im Grunde würde ich euch empfehlen, deinen Bruder spiele, für seine Altereinstufung spielen zu lassen (da MMORPGs erst ab einer Altersstufe von 12 Jahren empfohlen werden, seit ihr als Familie stärker gefragt, seine Geistige Entwicklung ein zu schätzen), solange du oder deine Eltern daneben sitzen. Nehmt euch vor allem die Zeit, nach dem er am Computer gespielt hat, mit ihm über das erlebte zu unterhalten. Auf diese weise kann das Kind deutlich besser die Erlebnisse verarbeiten.
Lasst ihn am besten spielen was er möchte, setzt euch aber täglich mit seinen Erfahrungen auseinander. Auf diese Weise fühlt er sich ernst genommen und unterstützt.

Da du allerdings selbst gerne GW2 spielst, wäre es doch sehr gut, wenn er ebenfalls GW2 spielen würde. Du könntest ihn als großer Bruder durch sein Erlebnis begleiten und ihm stets bei stehen. Spiele immer mit ihm zusammen und sprich mit ihm über das was ihr erlebt habt. Das stärkt eure brüderliche Bindung und du kannst deinem kleinen Bruder ein Vorbild sein.

Von der Kindertauglichkeit der Geschichte her und da ihr WoW ablehnt, welches in der Hinsicht meiner Meinung noch das beste wäre, Käme von der Geschichte her noch SWToR in Frage, da es ebenfalls den klassischen gut, böse Ansatz verfolgt. Hierbei allerdings meine strickte Empfehlung den Jungen nie allein Spielen zu lassen, da der Shop recht aggressiv ist. Auch solltest du es mit deinem Bruder spielen und ihm die Vor- und Nachteile beider Philosophien offen legen. Du wärst in der Form besser geeignet, da du einen näheren Bezug zu diesen Medien hast und sich Kinder von Geschwistern nicht kontrolliert fühlen.

Ich hoffe die Antwort hilft dir ein wenig weiter.

Sry, fürs Offtopic.


----------



## Uuoden (9. September 2013)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

ich zocke tapfer “FF XIV - A Realm Reborn” und bin aktuell Level 43. Bin auch relativ zufrieden mit dem Game und habe auch reichlich zu tun auf Hydaelyn.

Aber ist mir was entgangen oder ist das PvP aus dem Spiel genommen? Oder kommt es erst mit erreichen von Stufe 50?

Mfg

Uuoden


----------



## Dakia (9. September 2013)

Hallo Buffys,

als Zuhörer der ersten Stunde stelle ich jetzt auch mal eine Frage:
Wass denkt Ihr wann kommt Heartstone raus. 

Ich würde Mitte bis Ende November vermuten. Und ich denke das Ganze kommt ohne Open Beta.


Grüße und einen schönen Cast.


P.S.
Sollte Euch noch ein Heartstonebetakey übrig geblieben sein, ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Fluschhh (9. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe da nur eine kurze Frage.

Werden die PvP Rüstungen,  welche man durchs Handwerk herstellen kann,  im neuen Patch die gleiche Optik haben wie die aus dem letzten Patch ? Oder werden da frische Skins benutzt ,so das man ewas neues zum Moggen hätte ? 

Top Podcast weiter so.

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung . Ich persönlich fände es gut wenn es wieder etwas mehr um Wow gehen würde und weniger um Panzer.Nicht das Man Oli nicht gut zuhören könnte, aber auf die Dauer werden Panzer etwas einseitig.
Ist nur meine Meinung und die spiegelt sicher nicht die Mehrheit wieder.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. September 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]LoL:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- We gefällt euch der neuste Champion Lucian?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Was für einen Champion würdet ihr euch noch wünschen?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Was haltet ihr von den s3 rewards?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Habt ihr einige der regional finals von LoL geschau?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Gibt es Pläne Mobas/Arts oder allgemein Esport mehr auf Buffed zu thematisieren wenn man bedenkt welche Spieler- und auch Zuschauerzahlen diese Spiele haben? [/font]


----------



## Stevewonder (9. September 2013)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

Fragen zu WoT:

1. Ich habe mir den E25 Premium Jagdpanzer gegönnt und bin voll auf begeistert. Er kommt meiner Spielweise total entgegen. 
Im Städtekampf ist ein Jagdpanzer auf Grund des starren Turms eingeschränkt. Habt ihr Tipps, wie man sich am besten mit einem Jagdpanzer im Häuserkampf verhält?

2. Ich habe mir nochmal den mittleren Panzer PzKpfw III/IV gekauft und obwohl ich die Komponenten erforscht und auch den Nachfolgepanzer erforscht, allerdings momentan nicht in der Garage habe, ist das Fahrzeug kein EliteFahrzeug. Muss ich den höheren Panzer nochmal kaufen?

3. Hab den Tiger frei gespielt, bin allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Lohnt sich die Arbeit um den Tiger II freizuschalten?

Danke und Grüße

Happy tanking :-)
Steve


----------



## Leberkassemmel (9. September 2013)

Hallo wertes Buffed Team,

ich wollt nochmal meine Frage zu SWTOR von letzter Woche wiederholen.

Was haltet ihr von dem was bisher über das SSSP bekannt geworden ist? Denkt ihr Bioware ist von der Idee her auf einem guten Weg oder eher nicht?


Und wenn Zam und Olli im Podcast sind, noch eine Frage an die beiden, da sie im letzten Cast ja über das Thema Cockpit geredet hatten.

Würdet ihr euch das SSSP auch anschauen wenn es keine Cockpit-Perspektive hat?


Gruß

Leberkassemmel


----------



## Nebril (9. September 2013)

hallo buffed team,

hab mal ne frage zu Diablo 3 RoS

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Paragonstufen für die hc spieler?

Ich hab schon herausgelesen, dass SC und HC getrennte Paragonstufen haben werden.
Wie verhält sich das nun wenn man stirbt?
Die Paragonstufen haben dann ja eigendlich nichts mit dem Helden zutun.

Kann man also eine Paragonstufe ohne einen lebenden Helden besitzen? 

Und was ist mit den archivierten (toten) Helden werden die EXP dann angerechnet oder heißt es hier tot ist tot? 

Sollte ich vllt mit dem weiterspielen warten bis der patch kommt?... *grübel*

mfg Nebril


----------



## meartholix (9. September 2013)

Hallo Buffed Team

Star Citizen:  

Werden die verschiedenen Game Pakete zu den Kickstarter Millionen dazugerechnet?

Wird es eine lokalisierte Version oder nur  das Spiel auf Englisch geben?

Eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Hangars, kann man diesen im Spiel noch vergrössern? 

Wird es ein Abo-Spiel, Free2Play oder Buy2Play?

Danke und Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## olorin95 (9. September 2013)

Halli Hallo,

zu WoWP/WT

Ich habe vor einiger zeit ein wenig War Thunder gespielt musste aber aufhören jetzt habe ich wieder mehr Zeit und wollte wissen ob ich WoWP oder WT spielen sollte.(Ich mochte die Historicals in WT war aber ziemlich schlecht)

zu WoW

Ich würde gerne in patch 5.4 nochmal anfangen zu spielen und wollte mir einen Twink machen jetzt ist meine Frage wasfüreine Klasse eurer meinung nach am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2013)

- Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Episode von Breaking Bad? Wie waren eure Gefühle in den letzten 2 Minuten?
- Wie denkt ihr über die aktuelle, finale Staffel von Dexter? Irgendwie ist die verdammt lahm.


----------



## Pferdesalamie (10. September 2013)

Habe vor paar Wochen euer Heft gekauft und da ist
nen special zu Besatzungs Skills was ist gut was ist schlecht etc.
Ich spiele mit vielen Panzern wo ich das 1zu1 umsetzen kann.jetzt fahre ich total gerne den T95 und Caernarvon
Ich spiel den t95 eher devensiv auf stadtkarten auch mal aggresiv (sehr erfolgreich^^). wo soll ich den Panzer jetzt einsortieren als lauerjäger oder dicke panzerung, das gleiche gilt für den Caernarvor der steht zwar als schwerer Panzer da ,wen man den so spielt zieht man dan meist den kürzeren , kann man bei den Panze fileicht so vorgehen wie bei medium Panzer weil als Front Panzer taugt der nicht wirklich.


----------



## ReneKF (10. September 2013)

Mich würde eure Meinung zu folgendem Szenario interessieren:


Ein Youtuber ruft zur Organisation einer Spielergruppe in Planetside 2 auf.
Es wird auf einem Server zusammen in einer Fraktion gespielt.
Es sind zwischenzeitlich über 1200 Spieler.
Das ganze wird per Teamspeak organisiert.
Zu organisierten Events sind 300 bis 500 Spieler gemeinsam unterwegs.

Jetzt ist das Balancing auf dem Server komplett aus den Fugen geraten, weil diese Gruppe unaufhaltsam alles überrennt.

Eure Meinung? Gut - Schlecht - Schicksal (Server wechseln) ?


----------



## Covardo (10. September 2013)

Hi, zu WoT: wie viele hochstufige (9,10) Fahrzeuge besitzt ihr so und wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert, bis ihr einen Zweig bis zum Ende gespielt habt? Ich habe mittlerweile zwei Panzer auf Tier 6 und merke den Unterschied im Spiel verglichen mit den kleinen Tier Stufen. Das macht Lust auf mehr, aber für mich sind die unendlichen Erfahrungspunkte, die bis Tier 10 benötigt werden, wahrscheinlich nicht realisierbar (wenig Zeit und nicht mit Talent gesegnet *g). Vielleicht niste ich mich mit einem Premiumfahrzeug auf Tier 8 ein um abends die ein oder andere Runde entspannt zu spielen: welche der Panzer dort gefallen euch gut oder habt ihr in der Garage? Grüße


----------



## Anglus (10. September 2013)

Huhu liebes Buffed Team

Eine Frage an David und Susanne zu Breaking Bad,

Erstmal SPOILER wer die letzte folge noch nicht gesehen hat?Was glaubt ihr wird in der nächsten folge passieren?Ich denke Hank wird sterben.Es würde einfach zu gut passen wie er noch bei Marie anruft um ihr mitzuteilen das er Walt verhaftet hat,das hatte irgendwie was entgültiges finde ich :-).Was denkt ihr?
Und findet ihr auch das BB eine der besten Serien der letzten Jahre ist,neben Doctor Who natürlich xD.

mfg


----------

